# Sing your favourite pieces



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Duh doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, DOOOOOOH!

BAAAH-ROOO-DOOOH-LAH-DOOOOOH, DAH-DOOH-LAH-DOOOOOOH!

Leb' wohl, du kühnes, herrliches Kind! Du meines Herzens heiligster Stolz!

Leb' wohl! Leb' wohl! Leb' wohl!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

This is nonstop baby, You've got me going crazy, You're heavier than i knew


But i don't want no other 
You're my cameo lover Only here for a moment or two

You stay inside that bubble With all of your trouble In your black hole You turn from the skies 

You dance with your demise I'll be here when you come home


Cause everyday's like talking in your sleep! 
Love is like a silhouette in dreams!


Open up your heart! Open up your heart
Open up your heart and let me pull you out 

But in all seriousness.

Ich sah' das Kind am seiner Mutter Brust, sein erstes Lallen lacht mir noch im Ohrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr; das Leid im Herzen, wie lachte da auch Herzeleide, als ihren Schmerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzennnnnnnnnnn zujauchzte ihrer Augen Weide!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

pktkptkptpktptktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpk tkptkptpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkp tpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpk tkptkpptkptkpktkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktp kptpktkptpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpkt pktpktpktpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpkt kptpktkptpktkptpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpkt kptkptkptpktkptpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpkt pktkpkptkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpkpktkptk ptpktptktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkpt pktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkptpktpkt pktkptpktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpktkptkpp tkptkpktkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktpkptpktk ptpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktp ktpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpktkptpktk ptpktkptpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptk ptpktkptpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkpkp tkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpkpktkptkptpktpt ktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptpktpktk ptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkptpktpktpktkptp ktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpktkptkpptkptkpk tkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktpkptpktkptpktpk tpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpk tpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktkp tpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptkptpktkp tpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkpkptkptpkt pktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpk (etc.)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
DADADADAAAAAAAAA DA-DUMMMMMMM
DADADOODEEDADADADAAAAA 
DADADAdadadadadadada-dadudaaaaaa
DUMMM DUMMM DUMMMMMMMMMMM

doodloodlyDOOOOOOO

BWWAAAAAAAAAAA BWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA BWAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWAAAAAAAAAA BWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWWWAAAAAAAAA BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

[^x5-ish]

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEE DEEE DEE DEE DUM DUM

plinkplinkplinkplinkplink
doodoodeedoodloododo
plinkplinkplinkplinkplink
doodoodeedoodloododo

ooo-ooo-uuu-oooo
ooo-ooo-uuu-oooo
oo oo ooooo oooooooooooooo

dum dum dum dum dum dum
bweeeoooo bweeeeoooo bweeeeooo
plinkyplinkyplinky
dum dum dum dum dum dum
bweeeooo bweeeeoooo bweeeoooooo
dum dum plink dum dum plink dum
bweeeooo bweeeooo bweeooo

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEE DEEE DEE DEE DUM DUM
+
BWWAAAAAAAAAAA BWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA BWAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWAAAAAAAAAA BWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BWWWWAAAAAAAAA BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

doodloodloodloodlooo

crash CRASH CRASH CRASH

BOM


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

La Marseillaise


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Duh doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, Doom dah duh, DOOOOOOH!
> 
> BAAAH-ROOO-DOOOH-LAH-DOOOOOH, DAH-DOOH-LAH-DOOOOOOH!
> 
> ...


Couchie, at his most unstable...


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Den Wein, den man mit Augen trinkt, griesst nachts der Mond in Wogen nieder, und eine Spring flut ueber schwemmt den stillen Horizont.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> DADADADAAAAAAAAA DA-DUMMMMMMM
> DADADOODEEDADADADAAAAA
> DADADAdadadadadadada-dadudaaaaaa
> ...


How boring. :wave:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite opera by Glass: da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da (I'll skip ahead a bit) da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da (daaaaaaaaah daaah daaah daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah) da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da (daaaaaaaaah daaah daaah daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah) da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da (daaaaaaaaah daaah daaah daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah) da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da (daaaaaaaaah daaah daaah daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah) da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da da-da-da-da 

And so on for a long time. Try and guess which one it is.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

eorrific said:


> How boring. :wave:


Really? I thought it sounded quite nice, especially the ending. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> DADADADAAAAAAAAA DA-DUMMMMMMM
> DADADOODEEDADADADAAAAA
> DADADAdadadadadadada-dadudaaaaaa
> ...


Is this by any chance the first movement of Messiaen's _Turangalîla-Symohonie?_


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Living as I have done for a quarter of a century here in Berlin, I cannot help but notice that German seems to be a language that posters like to abuse above and beyond the popularity of the Wien Schools themselves. 

Italian? French? Anyone?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

What if I paint one, rather than sing?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KRoad said:


> Living as I have done for a quarter of a century here in Berlin, I cannot help but notice that German seems to be a language that posters like to abuse above and beyond the popularity of the Wien Schools themselves.
> 
> Italian? French? Anyone?


English? Or how about gibberish?






The whole thing goes for about 40 minutes and last year I used to recite it around the school as if I was some kind of preacher.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

BAAA (didledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidle)
da-daaaa
didledidledidledidledidledidle
da-daaaa
didledidledidledidledidledidle
da-doom!
baaa (didledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidle)
da-daaaa
didledidledidledidledidledidle
da-daaaa
didledidledidledidledidledidle
da-doom!
baaa didledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidle
da-dam
didledidledidle
da-dam
didledidledidle
da-dam
didledidledidle
da-doom!
daaa
didledidle
da-da-da
didledidle
da-da-da
didledidle
da-da-da
didledidle
da-da-doom!
didledidledidle DIDLEDIDLEDIDLE!!
dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee-dee
(DIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLEDIDLE)

DA-DOOOOOOM!!!!...............
DA-DOOOM!
DA-DOOOM!
DA-DA-DUM!!

BA-BA-BA-BAM-BAM-BAM-BAM-BOOOOOM!
BOOOOOM!
BOOOOOM!!!

BOOOOOM!
BOOOOOM!
DAM-DOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!!!!.......

etc.etc.
a bit over an hour later
The End!

Faithfully transcribed from the score


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you copyrighted this? If not you should - it is very good capturing as it does that which AvantGarde's piece only imitates.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is this by any chance the first movement of Messiaen's _Turangalîla-Symohonie?_


We have a winner.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

daa daa daa daa daa daa daa daa ddaa daaa daa daaa daaa da daaaa.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

kyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyy

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy y

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

eeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

e


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I will do Prokofiev. One of his most well known melodies.

Horns:
DADADA! DADADA! DADA DADADADA DA! DADADA! DADA DADADADA DA! DADA DADADADAdadadadadadadada...

Oboe:

(dadada)

dah dah dah dah DAP!-da-daaaaaa! DAP!-da-daaa, DAP!-da-daaa, DAP!-da-daaaaaa

dadadaa dap dadadaaa, DADADAA DAP DADADAAA,

Orchestra:

(chshhhh)

DADADA DAA DAA

BOOM! 

DAP DAP!

:tiphat:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

All this loud music not only gives me a headache trying to parse it but eyestrain too.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ramako said:


> BAAA (didledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidledidle)
> da-daaaa
> didledidledidledidledidledidle
> da-daaaa
> ...


This is not by any chance a Mahler symphony, is it?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Daaa* da da da *daaa* daaaa
*Daaa* da da da *duuummmm*
*Daaa* da da da* Daaa *daa
*Daaa* da da da *dummmm*.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> This is not by any chance a Mahler symphony, is it?


well, a bit before the end we get:

Freeuuun-de, nicht diese Tone!

Hope that illuminates


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

these characters shouldn't need to be here and are not in fact here.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> character limit


4' 33" ? (This message is too short, but I'm sending it anyhow)


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> 4' 33" ? (This message is too short, but I'm sending it anyhow)


*waits at least four minutes and 33 seconds before replying.*

Indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

For Huilunsoittaja

DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM

_didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee _
da-dum DUM DUMMMM da-dum da-dum da-dummmm, 
Da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum,
BOM BOM
didledee-dum didledee-dum dldum dldummm,
da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum DA
DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA 
(?)
_didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee didledee _
da-dum DUM DUMMMM da-dum da-dum da-dummmm, 
Da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum,
BOM BOM
didledee-dum didledee-dum dldum dldummm,
da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum da-dum DA
DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA DADADA 
_PLONK_ Da-*dummm* dum dum dum,
_PLONK_ Da-*dummm* dum dum dum,
bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom baaaaa
bom bom bom bom DA
_PLONK_ Da-*dummm* dum dum dum,
_PLONK_ Da-*dummm* dum dum dum,

That's all I can remember. Forgive me if it's inaccurate. I haven't heard it for several months.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For Huilunsoittaja
> 
> DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM DA-DUM
> 
> ...


PLONK? :lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

taa taa ta-tááááá ta ta ta 
tá ta ta ta
tá tata TAAAAA


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> PLONK? :lol:


I didn't use a very good piano.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

That or you used a very good fortepiano.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe it's a prepared piano, that 'plonk' actually sounds like some metallic percussion element.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

naa naa na naa naa


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> pktkptkptpktptktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpk tkptkptpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkp tpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpk tkptkpptkptkpktkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktp kptpktkptpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpkt pktpktpktpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpkt kptpktkptpktkptpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpkt kptkptkptpktkptpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpkt pktkpkptkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpkpktkptk ptpktptktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkpt pktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkptpktpkt pktkptpktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpktkptkpp tkptkpktkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktpkptpktk ptpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktp ktpktpktpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpktkptpktk ptpktkptpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptk ptpktkptpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkpkp tkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpkpktkptkptpktpt ktpktpkpktpktpktpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptpktpktk ptpktpktpktpktpktkptkptkptkptkpktpkptpktpktpktkptp ktpktpktpktpktkppktpktkptpktkptkptpktkptkpptkptkpk tkptkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktpkktpkptpktkptpktpk tpktpktpkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpk tpktpktpkpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpktpktkptpktkptpktkp tpktpktpktpkptkpktpktpktkptpktpktpktkptkptkptpktkp tpktkptpkpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktpktkpkptkptpkt pktpktpktpktpktpktkptkptpktpk (etc.)


My GOD but that's infernally horrible! Chacun a son gout but this ain't mine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> My GOD but that's infernally horrible! Chacun a son gout but this ain't mine.


You don't like my singing?


----------

